#ubuntu-co 2011-07-25
<brian-99> hola
<Guest26527> Buenas, tengo un problema con un HD externo al intentar montarlo me sale el siguiente error
<Guest26527> Error mounting: mount exited with exit code 18: Failed to open ntfs attribute: No such file or directory Failed to load $MFT: No such file or directory Failed to mount '/dev/sdb1': No such file or directory
<Guest26527> que puedo hacer para por lo menos recuperar mis archivos
<Emerling> Guest26527, , tienes un formato ntfs en ese disco?
<Andphe> eso parece
<Emerling> ntfs(windows)
<Guest26527> si
<Andphe> y ademas parece que se le daño el inicio
<Guest26527> el con el formato q me vino de fabrica es un seagate externo de 2TB
<Emerling> ok, eso podria ser que fue desconectado de manera inusual
<Emerling> por consiguiente debes si usas windows usar el comando chkdsk /r o chkdsk /f (letra_de_unidad:)
<Emerling> bajo fsck en ubuntu
<Guest26527> como lo puedo hacer en ubuntu
<Emerling> ya te doy una sreferencias
<Guest26527> como seria el comando
<Guest26527> ok gracias
<Emerling> http://www.ubuntu-es.org/node/34593
<Emerling> revisa alli y utfg para lo que no entiendas
<Emerling> google
<jose> hola quien a usado al gun acelelador de descargar
<jose> como prozilla que sirba
<jose> cuidado y se cansan de ayudar
#ubuntu-co 2011-07-26
<antony> hola ayuda 
<antony> gstreamer-properties no inicia
<antony> saben como solucinarlo
<antony> marca error al instalar ventana principal
<antony> alguna p... idiea
<antony> nadie sabe gracias
<Carlos> Buenas, que pena pero necesito hacer esta pregunta ya que me a interesado presentar la certificacion de LPI, pero me gustaria que uds con sus experiancias me pudieran proporcionar algun "indice" para poder investigar , me explico: La mayoria de pdf que se encuentran son algo desactualizados entonces como algunos de uds an presentado la certificacion queria que me horientace de cual es la mejor forma de proceguir, por favor deseo su
<Carlos> no interesa que se encuentre en ingles
<Carlos> Agradesco su atención.
<Carlos> Muy amble señores!, Tanto silencio significa: Sigue Investigando..... jaja Agradesco de antemano, See you
#ubuntu-co 2011-07-28
<locodir-user> hey hola q tal, buen dia compadres
<Andphe> ...
<sergiokof> Andphe, que onda
<Andphe> tonces
<Carlis> hi 
<Carlis> I need help
<Andphe> hola
<Carlis> me pueden ayudar ?
<Andphe> Carlis, no se
<Andphe> haga su pregunta
<Andphe> si se,,, pues con gusto
<Carlis> como hago para instalar google en Ubuntu ?
<Andphe> google?
<Andphe> el chrome ?
<Carlis> perdon google earth
<Andphe> http://www.google.es/intl/es/earth/index.html
<Andphe> click en descargar
<Carlis> ok
<Carlis> Sera que si funcionara ?
<Andphe> pues si tiene instalador para linux, yo pienso que debe hacerlo
<Andphe> ha leido o sabe algo que le haga sospechar que no funciona'
<Andphe> ?
<Carlis> can help me ?
<Carlis> who can help me ?
<Andphe> o_O
#ubuntu-co 2011-07-31
<Zeratul2k> hola a todos!
<Zeratul2k> tengo un problema ejecutando un .jar
<Zeratul2k> necesito que el directorio de trabajo sea donde esta el .jar, pero al darle doble clic toma es el home del usuario
<Zeratul2k> ese .jar y los archivos que necesita acceder estan en una USB (por razones de movilidad) y ser ejecutados en diferentes computadores, asi que copiarlos al pc no es opcion
<Zeratul2k> alguna idea, o estan todos viendo el partido?
#ubuntu-co 2012-07-23
<SergioMeneses> miren compañeros: http://sergioandresmeneses.wordpress.com/2012/07/23/ubuntu-webapps-en-espanol/
#ubuntu-co 2012-07-24
<virux> hola
<virux> a toda la comunidad de ubuntu
<tkw-one_Reload> a los virus hay que erradicar
<tkw-one_Reload> one thing ... the mintbox need a RW-DVD device .... it is the unique fault
<SergioMeneses> duende_, como vamos?
<duende_> SergioMeneses, hola que tal? bien ... programando de momento 
<SergioMeneses> duende_, y eso?
<SergioMeneses> la universidad?
<duende_> sikas ... unos programas para la U 
<SergioMeneses> duende_, :P
<SergioMeneses> que chafa
<duende_> ud que=
<duende_> ?
<SergioMeneses> duende_, subiendo unas fotos del evento de venezuela
<SergioMeneses> y pues anda trabajando 
<duende_> ahh pero bien bien :) jejeje 
<SergioMeneses> si
<SergioMeneses> duende_, que paso con el semillero?
<SergioMeneses> eso que?
<SergioMeneses> standby?
<duende_> mas que standby 
<duende_> el que si está trabajando es el de seguridad informatica
<SergioMeneses> duende_, no disque Abdul y esta gente andaba tomando todo para trabajar
<SergioMeneses> si claro
<SergioMeneses> duende_, yo les ayude a los de seguridad informatica
<SergioMeneses> cuando estaban constituyendo el semillero
<SergioMeneses> duende_, tome ud el semillero... hagase cargo, digale a Marco
<SergioMeneses> que Abdul no sirve
<SergioMeneses> y ud y diego montan eso
<SergioMeneses> yo les apoyo
<duende_> duende ud salve la patria??
<duende_> jejejej ya vengo
<SergioMeneses> jajajaja
<SergioMeneses> duende_, avisa cuando vuelva
<duende_> regreso
<SergioMeneses> duende_, pero si le suena la idea?
<duende_> men ... es tiempo, 
<duende_> sin que sea uno el encargado, ya se podría ir haciendo cosas ... 
<SergioMeneses> duende_, pues no el encargado
<SergioMeneses> pero al menos el lider
<SergioMeneses> el vocero de las multitudes
<SergioMeneses> toca hablar con Diego tambien
<SergioMeneses> sino pongale la firma q eso se cae
<duende_> pues hablar con diego si 
<SergioMeneses> duende_, ++
<duende_> cualquier se avisa
<SergioMeneses> luis_lopez, se coencta cuando uno va saliendo
 * SergioMeneses piensa que luis_lopez lee la mente
<SergioMeneses> duende_, sergiokof luis_lopez patcito http://sergioandresmeneses.wordpress.com/2012/07/24/ubuntu-co-has-a-new-video-about-ubuntu/
#ubuntu-co 2012-07-25
<Costeelation> !?
<antisacsor> hola...
 * SergioMeneses back
<SergioMeneses> entonces don Naudy y IngForigua 
<IngForigua> SergioMeneses: kiai
<SergioMeneses> IngForigua, hay viendo que ud se gano la entrada a la expo
<SergioMeneses> jajaja
<SergioMeneses> ash se fue el antiscsor
<Naudy> saludos SergioMeneses 
<Naudy> buenas noches
<SergioMeneses> don Naudy aqui mirando lo del irc
<SergioMeneses> ya esta en casa?
<IngForigua> SergioMeneses: hoy hay reunion?
<Naudy> si men llegue ayer a las 4am a casa
<Naudy> estoy terminando de subir otras fotos en flickr SergioMeneses 
<IngForigua> borrachos
<SergioMeneses> Naudy, lol
<SergioMeneses> IngForigua, si... pero nada que llegan
<SergioMeneses> que vainas con esta gente
<SergioMeneses> Naudy, ud me borro una foto... o al menos no la encuentro
<SergioMeneses> :S
<Naudy> SergioMeneses,  borrar foto 
<Naudy> O.o
<Naudy> yo no borre nada men
<Naudy> yo solo subi en mi album la fotos se estaban bien, 
<SergioMeneses> Naudy, la foto con el doctor
<SergioMeneses> :S
<SergioMeneses> las de la fiesta no eran importantes
<Naudy> SergioMeneses,  buscala en el album de flickr por alli la vi
<SergioMeneses> Naudy, pasame el link por fa'
<Naudy> http://www.flickr.com/photos/naudy/7633384694/in/set-72157630709667732
<Naudy> yo lo borre nada .. recuerda la camara tambien la tenia el otro men
<Naudy> q estab a pasando fotos para su portatil
<Naudy> SergioMeneses,  asumo q esa era la foto
<SergioMeneses> Naudy, es q no la he encontrado y tengo un montooooon de fotos
<SergioMeneses> Naudy, si esa!
<SergioMeneses> voy a bajarla
<Naudy> usted lo esta es ciego
<Naudy> jajajajaja
<SergioMeneses> de hecho tengo que montar lo de ipv6 y la vpn de paso
<Naudy> mira SergioMeneses  riete un poco con las notas q tiene esta foto 
<Naudy> http://www.flickr.com/photos/naudy/7640289556/in/set-72157630735854612
<Naudy> lol
<SergioMeneses> jajajaja
<SergioMeneses> Naudy, yo monte unas pero otras no como para evitar problemas
<Naudy> viste lo q lo coloque
<SergioMeneses> no
<SergioMeneses> Naudy, q?
<Naudy> bueno en la foto q te pase tiene una nota
<Naudy> alli lees
<Naudy> lo q le escribi a esa fto
<Naudy> jajajaja
<Naudy> y mira lo q le escribi a esta foto tambien 
<Naudy> http://www.flickr.com/photos/naudy/7640295688/in/set-72157630735854612/
<Naudy> jajajajajajaja
<SergioMeneses> no puedo ver los comentarios
<SergioMeneses> jajaja
<SergioMeneses> estaba caliente la pizza xD
<Naudy> pasa el curso por la cara
<Naudy> y creo puedes ver la nota
<Naudy> jajajaja
<SergioMeneses> aaaaa lol
<SergioMeneses> jajaja a richard disq le hacia daño el queso
<Naudy> pasala a la 1era foto y luego a la ultima
<Naudy> para veas
<SergioMeneses> jajajaja
<Naudy> todo tiene una nota en la cara
<Naudy> jajajaja
<JHOSMAN> =) Wenas! 
<Naudy> SergioMeneses,  esta foto da mas risa http://www.flickr.com/photos/naudy/7640289556/in/set-72157630735854612/
<Naudy> lol
<SergioMeneses> o0
<SergioMeneses> xD
<Naudy> lol
<IngForigua> planes tan ñoños
<IngForigua> jajajaja
<SergioMeneses> IngForigua, si claro no todo son como los suyos
<IngForigua> naaaaaaaaaa vengan a bta y sabran que es un plan
<IngForigua> SergioMeneses: UD ES MUY ÑOÑO
<IngForigua> jejeje
<SergioMeneses> IngForigua, si a mi esos planes de uds poco... 
<IngForigua> :|
<IngForigua> SergioMeneses: JEJEJE me siento raro en la reunion
<IngForigua> #action que inventa
<IngForigua> :|
<JHOSMAN> Jajajajaja buena Naudy :P Pizza con Tenedor :P 
<JHOSMAN> jaja
<SergioMeneses> Naudy, estaba caliente ome
<SergioMeneses> jajajaja
<Naudy> el hambre q te tenia loco 
<Naudy> lol
<Naudy> y vas decir q estaba caliente
<Naudy> ta bien pues...
<SergioMeneses> jajajaja
<SergioMeneses> Naudy, y eso que no te toco comer carne ala brasa literalmente
<Naudy> no SergioMeneses  por q tenia unas birras http://www.flickr.com/photos/naudy/7640384696/in/set-72157630736066986
<Naudy> jajajajaja
<Naudy> y luego a jugar http://www.flickr.com/photos/naudy/7640372290/in/set-72157630736066986
<Naudy> jajajajaja
<SergioMeneses> Naudy, nos fuimos a bailar :P
<Naudy> SergioMeneses sabes q mariel dice q por no la invite... le dije " usted me dejo votado " segun y q llamo muchas veces a mi cell y solo fue una sola vez
<Naudy> jajajaja
<SergioMeneses> Naudy, eso nos dijo ella
<Naudy> jajaja mi cell solo reporto una llamada perdida nada mas y un solo Sms
<Naudy> pero como eso gochos todo lo exageran
<Naudy> jajajajajaja
<IngForigua> ole andresmujica SergioMeneses quienes estan hoy en el concilio?
<SergioMeneses> IngForigua, solo andresmujica y yo
<IngForigua> los miembrois totales?
<IngForigua> no jodas!!!!!!!!!!!!1
<andresmujica> IngForigua: cesar y jose son los otros dos
<IngForigua> ahhhhhhh
<IngForigua> xDDDDDd
<knois> hola
#ubuntu-co 2012-07-26
<SergioMeneses> duende_, saludos!
<SergioMeneses> mañana hay reunion de cucuta-tic a las 7pm en el toffie de ventura
<duende_> ahh vale SergioMeneses gracias por el avis
<SergioMeneses> duende_, se va a discutir lo del sfd
<duende_> oka men .. 7pm
<duende_> lo tendré presente a ver pues 
<SergioMeneses> eso eso
<samuray> SergioMeneses, o\
<SergioMeneses> samuray, saludos
<samuray> SergioMeneses, como esta la cosa?
<samuray> como esta nuestra hermana Colombia?
<samuray> lluvias x alla?
<samuray> SergioMeneses, como uno hace para ser UM
<samuray> ?
<SergioMeneses> samuray, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Membership/
<SergioMeneses> hay esta toda la informacion
<SergioMeneses> duende_, ↑↑↑
<samuray> SergioMeneses, y eso tiene un tiempo de renovacion?
<samuray> he visto que muchos usuarios han solicitado renovacion en la lista de correos de ubuntu-co
<samuray> a que se refiere eso?
<SergioMeneses> samuray, eso es la renovacion a pertenecer a ubuntu-colombia
<SergioMeneses> igual ambas tienen expiracion y deben ser renobadas
<samuray> ahhh oka, usted es ubuntu member? desde hace cuando?
<samuray> ahhh oka, usted es ubuntu member? desde hace cuando?
<SergioMeneses> samuray, hace dos años
<samuray> y certificacion linux usted tiene?
<SergioMeneses> samuray, no
<SergioMeneses> este año espero sacar la lpi1
<samuray> a distancia?
<SergioMeneses> samuray, no... toca ir a un sitio a presentarla
<samuray> hummm oka, porque aca en venezuela uno lo puede presentar a distancia
<samuray> solo se debe pagar el examen
<SergioMeneses> :OOO
<SergioMeneses> duende_, voy alistandome para la reunion nos vemos alla si puede
#ubuntu-co 2012-07-27
<cybershot> hola
<cybershot> hola
<ofprieto> hola todos buen dia
<SergioMeneses> ofprieto, \o
<ofprieto> juajajajaj XD
<ofprieto> ya entiendo ese simbolo xD
<ofprieto> \0/, soy cabezon xD
<ofprieto> como va todo SergioMeneses 
<SergioMeneses> o0
<SergioMeneses> bien bien
<SergioMeneses> trabajando
<ofprieto> yo =
<JNar> Hola gente, alguien aquí trabaja con desarrollo web de casualidad?
<JNar> uhm, bueno mejor dicho alguien por aquí leyendo?
<SergioMeneses> JNar, pregunta en #ubuntu-es 
<SergioMeneses> alla hay mas gente
<SergioMeneses> a lo mejor te ayuden
<JNar> ok gracias, pues la duda no es tanto de desarrollo
#ubuntu-co 2012-07-28
<chaka> bbuena
<chaka> s
<chaka> buenas
<chaka> tengo una pregunta
<chaka> si alguien quiere tener ubuntu en su portatil. y no hay forma de obtener un cd...se puede en linea?
<tkw-one_dark> pateoEspagnoletes
#ubuntu-co 2012-07-29
<Costeelation> :)
<Costeelation> holaa
<Costeelation> alguien por ahi?
<SergioMeneses> Costeelation, si?
<Costeelation> bueno mira tengo una duda
<Costeelation> como puedo cambiar el cursor ?
<Costeelation> hace algun tiempo lo hice y no recuerdo como :S
<SergioMeneses> Costeelation, usas unity?
<Costeelation> sip
<Costeelation> ya no se puede hacer en unity? :O
<SergioMeneses> Costeelation, si
<SergioMeneses> pero te toca instalando myunity 
<SergioMeneses> sino estoy mal
<Costeelation> myunity no deja cambiar el cursor ya :(
<Costeelation> pero bueno tocara asi 
<Costeelation> oye sergio... si yo quiero aumentar el tamaño de mi particion, en el proceso se borran los datos?
<Costeelation> SergioMeneses, ?
<tkw-one_dark> pues lo mas normal es que los datos se mantengan pero su particion quede irreconocible para el sistema de arranque (grub2)
<inbitado34> hola, estoy tratando de conectar dos máquinas ubuntu 12.04, con cable cruzado, será que necesito un router también ?
#ubuntu-co 2013-07-22
<SergioMeneses> pattoin, morning!
<SergioMeneses> tiagoscd, \o
<SergioMeneses> did you see ubuntu-edge information?
<hollman> quien ya puso sus $ en ubuntu endge ? cc BartOC3 Lamusj SergioMeneses ?
<hollman> xD
<SergioMeneses> hollman, no tengo tarjeta de credito jaja
<SergioMeneses> pero los ayudo con publicidad
<SergioMeneses> :P
<hollman> hahahaha
<hollman> yo lo pensé pero mejor no
<hollman> cuando lleven 2 millones depronto
<hollman> lol
<SergioMeneses> hollman, jejeje
<SergioMeneses> hollman, el dispositivo se ve precioso
 * SergioMeneses antojado
<hollman> el dispositivo es lo que menos me gusta
<hollman> es asqueroso,
<hollman> deberian hacerlo con esquinas curvas
<SergioMeneses> jajaja
<SergioMeneses> neh como un iphone :S
<hollman> como un galaxy nexus ;)
<SergioMeneses> mmm si si
<Lamusj> hollman, no llego a los 600$ jaja aunque el servicio o la inovacion que quieren presentar estar excelente! es comprar un pc de bolsillo! SergioMeneses 
<hollman> seee
<hollman> a mi, me convencio todo, menos el diseño del celu, lo que mas le gustó a SergioMeneses 
<hollman> ya van por los 300.000 :P
<Lamusj> el diseño no esta feo hollman, tiene unos aires a los xperia !!
<hollman> por eso, feisimo
<hollman> hahahahaha
<Lamusj> jajajaajaja
<hollman> es que actualmente tengo un nexus, es curvo, me gustan mas así
<Lamusj> hollman, yo tengo un xperia, por eso me gusta el diseño! jajajaa lo malo es no tener los 600$ para invertirlos de una vez! 
<hollman> si llegan a los 3 palos yo hasta depronto los invierta
<SergioMeneses> aaaah
<SergioMeneses> pero q
<hollman> digo, cuando lleguen a los 31.5 millones :P
<SergioMeneses> hollman, jajaja
<SergioMeneses> joder lastima q no haya uds... yo queria verlos 
<Lamusj> jajajajaa hollman el problema es que esta en 600$ hasta mañana 23 !!
<hollman> yo la verdad no creo que cumplan la meta ....
<Lamusj> yo creo que si, todavia queda tiempo y las especificaciones estan excelentes, no hay algun dispositivo que haga algo como lo que muestra canonical!
<hollman> Lamusj, claro, como dije en un tweet, el alcance está la locura
<hollman> pero pues ... 
<hollman> no se, no creo que lleguen a reunir toda esas lucas
<hollman> y ahí me pregunto, que pasa si no alcanzan ?? 
<SergioMeneses> hollman, las pondra Mark
<SergioMeneses> supongo
<hollman> mmmm, pero si no se llega a la meta creo que devuelven el $ no ?
<SergioMeneses> hollman, no se
<hollman> Esta campaña solo recibirá los fondos si recauda al menos $32,000,000 antes del Mié 21 Ago 23:59 tiempo del pacífico.
<Lamusj> yo creo que si las devuelven! o se la cambian por un bono de cds! jaja
<hollman> hyahahahaha
<SergioMeneses> Lamusj, hollman acaban de donar 10000 http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Matt_Mullenweg
<SergioMeneses> jejeje
<Lamusj> SergioMeneses, jaajajajaja 
<tiagoscd> SergioMeneses: o/
<SergioMeneses> tiagoscd, \i
<SergioMeneses> \o
<SergioMeneses> jaja
 * SergioMeneses back
<tiagoscd> :)
<SergioMeneses> tiagoscd, hows everything?
<tiagoscd> SergioMeneses: fine, thanks :)
<tiagoscd> how about you?
<SergioMeneses> working :)
#ubuntu-co 2013-07-24
<kuadrosx> hollman: quien es el que postea en el g+ como ubuntu-co?
<hollman> ni fucking idea
<hollman> por ?
<kuadrosx> hollman: pues pusieron algo mal... pusieron crossfundig en lugar de crowdfunding
<hollman> hui
<hollman> hahahaha
<hollman> no man
<hollman> ni idea quien 
<kuadrosx> hollman: ok, ya le dije a meneses
#ubuntu-co 2013-07-25
<Guest12225> Buenas nochea
<SergioMeneses> entonces BartOC3_ 
<SergioMeneses> como vamos
#ubuntu-co 2014-07-23
<kuadrosx> lastenga: lol
<lastenga> kuadrosx,  jajajaja
<kuadrosx> lastenga: #dev-co
<kuadrosx> xD
#ubuntu-co 2015-07-23
<lorenaquint> Buenos días alguien me puede ayudar tengo instalado ubuntu 15.04 pero me bateria dura muy poco  Gracias
